# Wechen Freilauf zum 25-er Kettenblatt ???



## vvagi (4. November 2008)

Hi, könntet ihr mir sagn wieviele Ritzel ich mir zu nem 25 er kettenblatt kaufn soll ??


----------



## RISE (4. November 2008)

9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (4. November 2008)

1.)kauf am besten 10 ritzel von 8-18 zähnen 
2.)mach nur das 9er hinten drauf.
3.)verkauf die andern 9 dann wieder
4.)Profit!


----------



## dermaxx91 (4. November 2008)




----------



## gmozi (4. November 2008)

Wo liegt da nun der sinn? Du willst Dir dein HR nach Vorgabe des vorderen Ritzels kaufen?

ICh würde ja eher erst mal nen HR kaufen, und dann entscheiden welches Ritel vorne verwendet wird. nen HR kostet ja doch eeetwas mehr ....


----------



## dermaxx91 (4. November 2008)

hol dir ne 23 8er übersetzung xD


----------



## Stirni (4. November 2008)

is geil...hatt ich auch


----------



## RISE (4. November 2008)

Stirni schrieb:


> 1.)kauf am besten 10 ritzel von 8-18 zähnen
> 2.)mach nur das 9er hinten drauf.
> 3.)verkauf die andern 9 dann wieder
> 4.)Profit!



Eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht. 25:8 geht gut für Josh Stricker Aktionen und das 18er Ritzel kann man gut gebrauchen, wenn man mal eine uphilllastige Tour fährt. 
Was haben wir gelernt? Josh Stricker is the master of pace und uphilllastig ist bestimmt kein Wort, wird aber trotzdem mit drei "l" geschrieben.


----------



## Stirni (4. November 2008)




----------



## dermaxx91 (4. November 2008)

das geil xD


----------



## vvagi (5. November 2008)

dermaxx91 schrieb:


> hol dir ne 23 8er übersetzung xD




Ich hab da nur so ein dummes problem, und zwar das bei meinem bike die bremse unter der kette is... hat i-wer das selbe problem und hat dieses gelöst ??? würd mir weiterhelfen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (5. November 2008)

Dann würde ich sowieso erstmal gucken, ob 25:9 mit Bremse überhaupt passt. 23:8 wirste da wohl vergessen können und so wahnsinnig viele Rahmen, bei denen das mit 25Z passt, gibt es auch noch nicht.


----------



## vvagi (5. November 2008)

RISE schrieb:


> Dann würde ich sowieso erstmal gucken, ob 25:9 mit Bremse überhaupt passt. 23:8 wirste da wohl vergessen können und so wahnsinnig viele Rahmen, bei denen das mit 25Z passt, gibt es auch noch nicht.




Ich kauf mir sowieso die Superstar Bremse.. die is viel flacher..
 weißt du zufällig ab wievielen zähnen man nicht mehr am coping angeht ?


----------



## RISE (5. November 2008)

Ich bin mit 36Z nicht hängengeblieben, also vermutlich dürfte alles darunter keine Probleme bereiten. Schon mal an 30/10 oder 30/11 als Übersetzung gedacht? Ist absolut unproblematisch und müsste eigentlich passen.


----------



## vvagi (5. November 2008)

ja schon.. aber die hinterren naben bzw. laufräder sind so schweineteuer dafür...


----------



## RISE (5. November 2008)

Wieso? Ob du nun 9Zähne oder 11 fährst, die Nabe bleibt gleich teuer.


----------



## vvagi (5. November 2008)

ja, das vll. schon.. aber die billigen ( 50 - 100â¬ ) gibts nur fÃ¼r 14- 18 t freilÃ¤ufe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (5. November 2008)

Dann hat sich die Frage bezüglich des Kettenblatts doch aber von selbst erledigt. Wenn sozusagen nur solche Naben zur Auswahl stehen, solltest du dich mit 36-13 anfreunden.


----------



## l0st (5. November 2008)

macneil nabe kost um die 50,60euro und hat 10t.


----------



## gmozi (6. November 2008)

vvagi schrieb:


> Ich kauf mir sowieso die Superstar Bremse.. die is viel flacher..
> * weißt du zufällig ab wievielen zähnen man nicht mehr am coping angeht *?



Kommt aufs Coping an, und auf die Art und Weise wie man rein fährt usw.
Auch mit nem 44T Kettenblatt muss man nicht zwangsläufig hängen bleiben.


----------



## BMXkevin (11. November 2008)

ich fahr 25:9 und bleib an unserer großen quarter trotzdem hängen! da musst dann halt reinspringen.


----------



## Stirni (11. November 2008)

oder schräger reinfahren.naja irgendwann geht auch das nicht mehr :/


----------



## BMXkevin (11. November 2008)

unsere geht die ersten 30cm im 90° Winkel nach unten! siehste hier bei dem air! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UmUfcPFJp8


----------



## Stirni (11. November 2008)

90° sind das nicht grade!
vid is trotzdem ganz gut...wo is das,wo ihr fahrt ?bzw. wo liegt Marktredwitz ?


----------



## BMXkevin (11. November 2008)

nja vielleicht nicht 90° aber 70-80° auf jedenfall!


----------

